# Frog prices



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought someone should make a list about the types of frogs and their prices so it doesnt need to be repeated alot. I notice almost all newbies ask how much it will be well here it goes Correct me if i am wrong. These are all estimations. Quality color breed person who you buy from all make a difference.
-2. D. Reticulatus $75-150
-1. D. Ventrimacultus $55-75
0.D. leucomelas $35-55
1.D. Auratus green and black approximatley $25-35
2.D. Azureus approximatley $50-65
3.D. Pumilio most species run around $100-250
4.D. Tinctorius most species $35-55
5.Dendrobates galactonotus $50-130
6.P. Terribilis $45-60
7.P. bicolor $30-50
8.E. tricolor $50-70
9.E. silverstonei $100-200
Thats all for now. Hope it helps.
The neagtive numbers i either found leter in my search or forgot about.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would adjust some, and here are some more:
D. Reticulatus $100-150 (may be dropping)
D. Ventrimacultus $45-65
D. Tinctorius most species $40-150
D. Imitator $65-100
D. Amazonicus $125+
D. Fantasiticus $100-125
D. Castaneoticus $75-150



booboo said:


> I thought someone should make a list about the types of frogs and their prices so it doesnt need to be repeated alot. I notice almost all newbies ask how much it will be well here it goes Correct me if i am wrong. These are all estimations. Quality color breed person who you buy from all make a difference.
> -2. D. Reticulatus $75-150
> -1. D. Ventrimacultus $55-75
> 0.D. leucomelas $35-55
> ...


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Some suggestions:

Retics - $135-150
Banded Leucs - $35
Silverstonei - >$160+ (when avail)
Tincs: No generalization - morph specific
Castis: $75-90 (prices coming down)
Galacts: Orange or Red - 50-60, Yellow - $90-100
Bicolors: $35-40

Some prices may have regional influences. Prices will be higher for examples with better pattern or color, as well as older (sexable) frogs.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the extra info i hope this helps some people.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

These are the prices (approx.) in Belgium (by breeders):
-D.Amazonicus: 45 a 60 €, D.Auratus: 25€, Azureus: 40€, P.Bicolor: 25€, D.Ventri 25 €, D.Reticulatus 40 a 50 €, D.Leucomelas 25 a 30 €, D.Pumilio: 75 a 150 €, D.Tinctorius: 25 a 70 €, D.Galactonotus: 20 a 40 €, P.Terribilis: 40 a 50€, E.Tricolor: 10 a 15€, D.Imitator: 40 a 60€, D.Fantasticus: 50€, D.Lamasi: 50 a 60€, P.Vittatus: 15 a 20 €, P.Lugubris: 30 a 45€.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

It's time to move to Belgium! :lol:


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Standard Lamasi- $150-200
Yellow Fantasticus- $125-200
Panguana Lamasi- $60-125
Quinquevittatus- $125-200
Red Amazonicus- $50-125
Castaneoticus- $75-100
I purposefully left out histrionicus, lehamanni, and other rare frogs as if you have to ask how much is reasonable to pay, you should probably pass on them and let a more experienced breeder work with them.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*last 2 prices for histos*

5 months ago, I heard $250

At IAD, $450 was paid


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Are you talking about Histos Melissa? I am not sure how long ago it was but Aj Calisi had unsexed juveniles for $200.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*yep*

Yes, I am referring to histos. The $250 price I was referring to was AJ's. I didn't realize they sold for $200 each - I thought they were $200.

Personally, I think the $450 price tag is over the top!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: yep*

ME TOO! On the other hand, someone wants them enough to command that price...not me.



melissa68 said:


> Yes, I am referring to histos. The $250 price I was referring to was AJ's. I didn't realize they sold for $200 each - I thought they were $200.
> 
> Personally, I think the $450 price tag is over the top!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

What are the going rates for different auratus morphs? I know blue and black run around $40 for young ones.

How much do the bronze and green go for?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Depends on location and morph. Anywhere from $25 - $35 is a good range.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Unsexed trios were $600, $200 per frog. Sexed trios were $750, hence $250. I think it was a reasonable price.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, $200 - $250 is a more reasonable price, expecially when you can purchase more than 1.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe someone can make this a sticky.
It would be very helpfull so some of the people here do not get ripped off.
It is nice to know the price ranges of the frogs.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I've held off from posting on this thread until now, because listing prices on darts isn't much good in the long run. In fact, I think that posting prices like this could hurt because it encourages people to look for the cheapest frogs instead of the best frogs. It's a fact that wild caught frogs are almost always cheaper than captive bred frogs. 

Just look how the prices on Almirante/Man Creek pumillio have changed over the last year. When they first came in, they were up to $150 each. Do you think they're going for that much now? I've seen them listed for half that. D. azureus was over $300 per froglet when they first became available, and now $50 is the norm. When all the wild caughts were streaming in, you could get red and black histronicus for $25 each at the local pet store. Now they're rarely offered, and when they are they fetch premium price.

Suppose they started importing reticulatus again, and importers sold them for $40 each? People would look at the list and say, "Man, it says they cost $100 to $150, but I can get them here for $40!" The price is always what the market will bear.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

But, on the other hand it would keep the good people here on the board from paying $150 for a frog that would normally be $50.

I do see your point though. It is a good one too.
I just hate to see people spend hard earned money on something that should have cost half of what they paid.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

I think one point that needs to be reiterated is this: Every breeder has different standards! Are the prices you are posting here for froglets (newly morphed out), juvi's (2-5months old), subadults or adults, or breeders? (These are my 5 categories, how I personally like to classify my frogs). 

Who's to say that if I want $150 for a Female Azureus that I shouldn't ask for it. I might not get it. But if it's worth it to the buyer, then it's not a bad deal, they are not getting ripped off then. You get what you pay for!!!


And you are right fleenor1, you could get a azureus from some people for $50.00, maybe less, and they might end up looking like the one's in this thread : http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7112

Thanks


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Amanda,
I think that you missed my point.... That is if I made one... :wink: 
I would venture to say that a lot of the people on this board are "Hobbiests". We are not doing this for a profit and this thread being in the Beginners forum, it would be nice to know what the "Respectable" going price range of the frogs would be. This would prevent a lot of the newcommers to the hobby, including myself. to know that a juv. D. Azureus (or any other frog for that matter) does not , nor should not, cost $300. 

I don't think that anybody is telling what you should charge for your frogs. If you have customers paying your prices then both of you are happy. I am not saying anything about your prices either. I do not know what they are or what you have to offer. I plead ignorance....

I do feel badly for the person that received his frogs that were dead. I do not know the circumstances of his/her dealings at all. I do know that you get what you pay for. I have learned this through experience. Luckily not in the dart frog world.... That being said, I am not looking to have the prices posted so people can get the cheapest frogs. I just think that it would be helpful for some of us to know the "Going Price Range" for dart frogs. I really hope that that doesn't hurt the actual breeders selling their frogs. I don't think that it would. My intentions where not for people to lower the cost of thier frogs or to keep cost up or down but, to inform people that are new to the hobby what they are going to spend on frogs.

I am sorry if my point wasn't put across in my first post here. I think that booboo in the first post of this thread says it all....



> I thought someone should make a list about the types of frogs and their prices so it doesnt need to be repeated alot. I notice almost all newbies ask how much it will be well here it goes Correct me if i am wrong. These are all estimations. Quality color breed person who you buy from all make a difference.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Brad-

No offense taken.  

I agree Booboo did say it , just not bold enough: *"These are all estimations. Quality, color, breed, and person who you buy from all make a difference. "* 

My point too was basically that, there are a lot of things to take into consideration.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I think the prices of a frog can be found by going to hobbiest sites. Check out some of the sponsors sites, they list how much they are selling them for. Prices do fluctuate, usually not by too much in a short time. Also, go through some classified, even old ones, and you can find how much frogs are going for. But, if you buy from someone outside of the hobby, they may or may not "know" the going price. You may end up getting a better deal or you may get a worse deal. 

So to post frog prices here isn't a bad thing, it is just some collective information of today's going prices. In a year, look back on this thread and compare how it has changed. It would also be interesting to see how much some of these frogs went for 2 years ago, 5 years ago, etc. It just will show change in the hobby, which is interesting to some of those who were not in the hobby all those years ago.


Just my thoughts.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Some good points... I agree that a lot depends on age. Frogs right out of the water should be a bit less.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I personally didn't like this post from the beggining Arklier had a great piont, i feel ppl will value the frog more if they don't put a price on it in thier mind. i mean ya frogs cost money cuz' of rarity and matentince but i own an azureus i mean its not the cheapest of frogs its not the most expensive but yet i love this lil' guy more than ppl who don't own a frog could understand. people also have to ask thier selves are they frog keepers or frog collectors, cuz' i think if u need to "collect" a live animal u are doing it for the wrong reasons. Also if some one buys a auratus and it gets sick rather then them acting conserned for the frog they may let it go on its course of death and say to them selves "hey it only cost me 20 bucks why do i need to pay for a vet." but ppl have to relize u are that animals livelyhood and they rely on u for everything. Frog prices are also like stock prices they fluctuate. </rant>


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

/th


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I would actully like to see the prices stay somewhat high. I think its a quality control on the people who buy them. For example people who have no knowledge of these beautiful amphibians are more willing to pay 30 dollars while someone with the know how to care for them will be more willing to pay $130.


----------

